

E-stonia Wants to Become the Uber of Economies by Introducing Virtual Residency - rudolfosman
http://www.newsweek.com/2014/11/07/estonia-attempts-boost-economy-introducing-virtual-residency-280571.html

======
fidotron
This reminds me of what I said in [http://montrealrampage.com/king-
ludd-14-supernational-busine...](http://montrealrampage.com/king-
ludd-14-supernational-business-automation/)

It's a necessary step towards attacking business administration in the same
way as cloud based companies do system administration. When you can spin up
companies in particular areas as easily as you can get virtual machines in a
data centre where you want it will get interesting.

Great move by the government, and with hindsight quite predictable that it
would be the Estonians.

